
Here’s why airlines don’t always reveal the full truth about flight delays - lisper
http://www.latimes.com/travel/la-tr-fly-guy-airline-untruths-20170327-story.html
======
beat
Back in December, I was onboard a flight out of JFK, ready to go, when we were
delayed. They said there was a delay in getting the plane fueled. When we
finally got moving, over an hour late, there were _dozens_ of planes ahead of
us, waiting for a runway. Late at night on a monday.

When we finally turned onto the runway, and in the distance, I could see a 747
parked far away from everything else, surrounded by dozens of emergency
vehicles. Turns out there was a credible bomb threat to an international
flight, and they had made an emergency landing at JFK.

So, truth? Not hardly.

